# GOC - Games Convention Online 2009



## pbrk (24. Juli 2009)

Hi an alle Buffies,

nächstes Wochenende, vom 31.07-02.08, findet in Leipzig die Games Convention Online 2009 stat.

Leider is mir nach ein News und Foren suche aufgefallen das es irgendwie gar keine Berichterstattung seitens Buffed.de dieses Jahr gibt und wollte mal fragen woran das liegt???

Desweiteren steht die Frage, nach einer Austellersuche bei der Leipzigermesse-Austellerverzeichnis, ob es überhaupt eine Stand der Computec Media Ag und daher auch einne Buffed-Stand gibt????

mfg


----------



## pbrk (24. Juli 2009)

Achso desweiteren möchte ich natürlich auch noch schauen wer alles kommt,

da ich definitiv mein treue zu Leipzig halt und Köln naja dazu sage ich nichts dafür müsste ich ein paar forrenregeln brechen und das will ich nicht.

achja wer garnicht weiss was eigentlich die GCO ist der soltem al auf der eigenen HP vorbei schauen

http://www.gamesconvention.com

mfg


----------



## x3n0n (25. Juli 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass die GC komplett an buffed.de vorbeigehen wird 
Einfach mal abwarten - wie immer.


----------



## lonetroop (23. August 2009)

schade, daß die die Gamesconvention aufgeteilt haben...aber so lässt sich wohl mehr Profit machen..ich bin gespannt, was daraus wird


----------

